# Selekä- I'll beat you!



## baclanova

Hi!
I am looking for an expression/insult/threat that I've heard older people use. It means something along the lines of "I will beat you!" or "You deserve a beating!" and as I remember it, it sounds like something like "selekä".
Does anyone recognize this or can you offer me other expressions that mean something similar?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The infinitive form is: _antaa selkään._ So "I will beat you" would be: _Annan sinulle selkään. Selekä_ is a dialectal form of the word.


----------



## Määränpää

The noun for a beating is _selkäsauna_.


----------



## baclanova

Thank you!!!


----------

